# spling 3 disk DVD into 1



## dollhobbs (Apr 12, 2008)

I have the movie The Legend of Bagger Vance that I would like to combine onto 1 disk. I have tried a couple programs with no luck as I am a newb doing this. can anyone point me to a free program that is EASY to use to combine these 3 disks into 1?


----------

